# ...



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

...


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry you find yourself feeling angry and upset on a day that should be full of joy   It really is hard isn't it, we set these goals for ourselves that we find we cannot reach because of infertility. Happy Anniversary and I hope you can celebrate the day together despite this xx


----------



## NicUK (Jun 17, 2016)

It just seems so unfair doesn't it 

But hugs  and happy anniversary, I hope you had a chance to celebrate in some way.

Nic x


----------



## AmeliaH (Apr 12, 2016)

mysteryminx, your're still so young, and your dh too. i'm sure things will work our one day for. just keep believing and chin up. don't let frustration overwhelm you. keep trying
i hope you had sweet anniversary celebration
just think how happy you are with him by your side. fight frustartion with love and devotion and you'll see the result

xx


----------

